# Welche Soundkarte?



## xxScalaxx (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo habe vor mir eine gute Soundkarte für das Studio zu holen.
kann mir jemand eine ampfehlen? Schwanke grade zwischen E-mu 1820m und e-mu 1616m. Wo liegt beio den beiden eigendlich der unterschied?


----------



## meta_grafix (20. Februar 2007)

Moin,

wenn Du etwas vernünftiges willst, dann schau hier:

Audiointerface:
Eine von beiden, je nach Anforderung

Clocker:
Den
oder besser
den.

Gruß


----------



## xxScalaxx (20. Februar 2007)

Hi danke für dein Rat nur fehlt das nötige klein geld für diese deminsionen zur zeit. ja ich hab zwar von studio geredet nur wirds erste inmal ein anfänger studio. hätte ich sagen sollen. deshalb sollte es erstmal etwas billiger sein. kann mir nun jemand eine geeignete soundkarte empfhelen? danke scala


----------



## The_Maegges (21. Februar 2007)

Such dir eine die idealerweise ASIO 2.0 Unterstützung und nen guten Rauschabstand (112 db) hat. 
Z.B. sowas wie die M-Audio Audiophile oder die kleineren Soundkarten von E-Mu.


----------



## Lyn555 (21. Februar 2007)

Günstig und gut sind M-Audio Karten...
Hier kommt es natürlich auch wieder aufs Kleingeld an... Die Audiophile Reihe ist günstig zu haben und machen ihre arbeit sehr gut...


----------

